# Prostatakrebs > Veranstaltungshinweise und Verbandsarbeit >  Neuer Vorsitzender gewählt

## Holger

Hallo,

die Mitgliederversammlung des BPS hat Günter Feick zum neuen Vorsitzenden gewählt.

Vgl.
http://www.prostatakrebs-bps.de/inde...336&Itemid=149

Viele Grüße

Holger Jünemann

----------


## WinfriedW

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Günter,

ich wünsche dir in unser Aller Interesse viel Kraft und eine glückliche Hand in deinem neuen Amt.

Gruß Winfried

----------


## Hans (GL)

Günter, ich gratuliere Dir zu Diesem Amt, und wünsche Dir alles Gute.
Hoffentlich hast Du noch Zeit Dich ins Forum einzubringen.

Viele Grüße
Hans

----------


## Boerland

Lieber Günter,
nun ist doch die Saat aufgegangen, die wir vor gut einem Jahr gesäät haben. Wir, Hansinsa und ich, gratulieren Dir recht herzlich und wünschen Dir viel, viel Kraft, mit uns die großen Aufgaben zu realiesieren. Ich bin sehr zuversichtlich, dass es uns gelingen wird; denn es ist eine gute Sache, für die wir kämpfen dürfen. 
Wenn die Gesundheit es zuläßt, so kannst Du auch weiterhin auf mich bauen. Ich freue mich.
Schöne Grüße
Hinrich

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo, Lieber Günter Feick,




> die Mitgliederversammlung des BPS hat Günter Feick zum neuen Vorsitzenden gewählt.


Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deiner Wahl! 

Helmut

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Günter, 

auch ich gratuliere Dir herzlich und wünsche Dir Gesundheit und die Kraft für eine erfolgreiche Ausübung dieses verantwortungsvollen Amtes, damit Du noch viele  Triumphe feiern kannst.

Herzliche Grüße
Knut.

----------


## NoKe37

Hallo Günter,
herzlichen Glückwunsch aus dem Saarland zu Deiner Wahl. Möge Dir die Kraft und Energie noch lange erhalten bleiben damit die Ziele die Du Dir gesetzt hast auch verwirklicht werden. 

Gruß

Norbert

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Freunde,

ich hatte schon mit dem neuen Chef geredet. Ich werde versuchen, für uns Schwerbertroffene (es gibt noch schlimmere Fälle) mehr aus den SHGs rauszuholen. Es schlummert Potential, auch über funktionierende altern. Hilfen, die wir nicht nur im Forum, sondern wenn möglich, in persönlichen Gesprächen (Treffen) diskutieren sollten.

Gruß Konrad Hans

----------


## WinfriedW

> ..., ich hatte schon mit dem neuen Chef geredet. Ich werde versuchen, für uns Schwerbertroffene (es gibt noch schlimmere Fälle) mehr aus den SHGs rauszuholen. Es schlummert Potential, auch über funktionierende altern. Hilfen, die wir nicht nur im Forum, sondern wenn möglich, in persönlichen Gesprächen (Treffen) diskutieren sollten.


Ja, ich wäre sehr an einem intensiven Erfahrungsaustauch mit andern Schwerstbertroffenen interessiert und wir sollten die Ärzte und Therapeuten mit ins Boot holen. Wir brauchen dringend ein Kompetenzzentrum für hormonrefraktären Prostatakrebs.

WW

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Winfried,
Kompetenzzentrum ist im Werden, wie du weisst, habe ich mit meinen (ich sage immer den, ist aber falsch) Ärzten so meine Probleme.

Gruß Konrad Hans

----------


## Hans (GL)

Hallo Hans und Winfried,

an dem Treffen würde ich mich gerne beteiligen.

Gruß
Hans

----------


## Günter Feick

Hallo Winfried, Hans, Hinrich, Helmut, Knut und Norbert,

ich danke Euch für Eure guten Wünsche.  Eure Ideen, Informationen und Forderungen zu kennen sind mir wichtig.   

Bitte, schreibt mir eine e-mail oder ruft mich an, wann immer Euch das richtig zu sein scheint.

Mit guten Grüßen

Günter

----------


## WinfriedW

"Heute, 01:14" - Du kommst schon jetzt nicht zur Ruhe. Wie wird das erst sein, wenn wir dich alle anrufen, Günter?

WW

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Günter,

Ich finde es sehr gut, dass Du die offene Kommunikation anbietest und Dich nicht nur den SHG-Leitern verpflichtest fühlst. Dies ist nicht nur zeitgemäß sondern heute mit den modernen Kommunikationsmitteln notwendig, um erfolgreich in Deiner Funktion zu sein.
Ich wünsche Dir die Gesundheit, die Kraft und den Elan, dass es Dir gelingt, Deine Ziele umzusetzen und Deinen Visionen näher zu kommen.

Gruß Knut.ffice:office" />

----------


## Günter Feick

Hallo Winfried und Knut,

es werden sich Lösungen finden Kommunikation ertragreich u. verträglich zu gestalten.  Wir alle miteinander sind Ressourcen die zusammenwirken können.  

Gruß

Günter

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Hansi,

Ich möchte Dir meine Anerkennung und Hochachtung aussprechen. Für mich war es ein Glücksfall, dass man Dich nach Hannover stellvertretend für Euren SHG-Leiter zur Vorstandswahl geschickt hat. Schon im Vorfeld hast Du darüber stolz berichtet, und ich habe eine gewisse Veränderung in Deinen Forumstatements zu stärkerer Zuversicht und Optimismus registriert. Nach Deiner Rückkehr sprühst Du vor Tatendrang, neuen Ideen und Optimismus. Hervorragend finde ich Deine Initiative für Schwerstbetroffene, ein eigenes Treffen, wenn man so will, eine eigene SHG zustande zu bringen. Wie wir alle lesen konnten, seid ihr nun schon zu dritt, und zwar alles Kämpfer mit Verstand, und der persönliche Erfahrungsaustausch ist für Euch sicherlich von größter Bedeutung.
Du warst ja schon immer sehr präsent im Forum, aber Deine jetzt zielgerichteten Initiativen hoffe ich, können beispielgebend werden, das Forum nicht nur als Debattierclub zusehen, sondern auch als die Möglichkeit, dass sich Gleichgesinnte zum Erfahrungsaustausch treffen.
Weiter haben mir Deine Berichte aus Hannover gezeigt, wie vorteilhaft solche Zusammenkünfte sein können, wenn man aufeinander zugeht und miteinander spricht.
Konrad, Du hast mich beeindruckt!

Herzliche Grüße
Knut.

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Knut,

du machst mich verlegen. Die SHG für Schwerdtbetroffene gibt es, ich, wir wollte sie nur für uns auch nutzbar machen. Es scheint zu gelingen. Auch will ich meine alternativen Th. zum Wohle von nur Lokal / Chemotherapierten vorort, an den Mann bringen, auch München kann was lernen.
 Ich habe mit so vielen gesprochen, die nach versagenden Lokalth. oder gleich, nur noch alternativ/biologisch sich versorgen, mit guten Ergebnissen. Auch WWler 7 / 8 Jahre lang, die mit steigendem PSA klar kommen, ohne die geringsten Beeinträchtigungen.

Es muss nicht immer Chemo sein. Ich möchte behaupten, mein guter PK Verlauf, liegt nicht nur an dem relativ nicht so agressivem Krebs, wie Winfried meint, X-Ploid ist er ja, sondern auch an den HP Therapien, an die man glauben muss und die halt auch was kosten.

 Es ging schon vor Jahren mit Bio-Bran los, die Aktivierung der NK-Zellen kann dokumentiert werden. Das war der Anfang, jetzt geht es weiter. Ich habe keine Eile, wie Winfried, wenn nicht Januar, dann halt Februar nach München. Sepp wird mich sicher gut aufnehmen.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Hansi,

Aufgrund der Verlagerung von Beiträgen in den anderen Thread habe ich inzwischen auch die weitere Entwicklung mitbekommen. Auch wenn es diese SHG schon- aber auch erst seit einem halben Jahr- gibt, so wollte ich aufzeigen, was man mit aufeinander zugehen erreichen kann. Es ist Dein Verdienst, nun einiges ins Rollen gebracht zu haben.

Gute Nacht
Knut.

----------


## Carola-Elke

Hallo Günter,

ich möchte Dir ebenfalls herzlich zu Deiner Wahl gratulieren und Dir viel Durchhaltevermögen für die anstrengende, interessante und verantwortungsvolle neue Aufgabe wünschen.

Bestimmt wirst Du in Zukunft über Erfolgserlebnisse berichten können, denn Dein inhaltlich gut durchdachtes Engagement für die Betroffenen ermöglicht Dir, Dich gut gewappnet mit "frischem Wind" für neue Kontakte und in gemeinsame Projekte einzubringen.

Hoffentlich schaffst Du es zukünftig auch noch, mit Deinen so wertvollen Beiträgen am Forumgeschehen - zumindest gelegentlich - aktiv teilzunehmen.

Alles Gute und viel Erfolg wünscht Dir,

Carola-Elke

----------

